# 4yr Old Cat eating litter, won't stop.



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a 4yr old manx X. Few months ago he got somewhat lethargic. I started to follow him around, and followed him into the basement where he would go to the floor and lick it non-stop. Pull him away, and he'd just lick it somewhere else. His eating slowed, slept all the time. very limp. Bloodwork tests were done for everything, FIP, you name it, we tested for it, everything came back good. Got to a point where he was getting worse, his heart was racing, lost color in his gums, etc. Had to so something so vet used shotgun approach, antropine for the heart, antibiotics, vitamins, IV to regen fluids. He perked up for a few days, started moving around again, and headed back to the basement. Followed him down, and caught him eating the clay litter. Now he wasn't throwing up or anything, no signs of blockages, but did an Xray anyways. Xray showed he was plugged solid with litter. 
So for 2 weeks straight, we dumped laxative through him, he came right back to life. We got rid of the clay litter and switched to pine litter. 
Over the last week we noticed he was getting weak. Not moving around much. Trying to catch problems before he got really sick again, took him into the vet. They took an Xray, and he's plugged up with this litter now. They compaired the xrays, so they know its not the same consistency, He's eating the pine litter now. 
Could you imagine eating Pine? Its got a potent smell! can imagine it tastes bad. 
So the cat is nuts, thinks hes a dog or something, we have to switch litters again, anyone know of a litter that doesn't clump up if ingested? 

Anyone care to comment on this odd story?

Cheers


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Out of curiosity . . . What kind of food is he on? All brands/formulae, whether canned or dry, etc. over the past year.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Until this problem is solved, I would give him the recommended amount of Nutrical daily. You can get it at the pet store. Good luck.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I gotta run . . .but the reason I'm asking is that clay contains a LOT of minerals. And the basement floor probably smells like some kind of minerals as well. Cat w/ IBD (inflammatory bowel disease) or other malapsorption problems cannot absorb vitamins/minerals properly, so they sometimes desperately seek them out. The kitty hasn't been vomiting -- any diarrhea? Smelly stool? Gas?

IBD is hard to diagnose, at least w/ standard blood tests. I'll post more later, but given that you've looked into this pretty thoroughly, I would consider IBD. You could try giving him sub-lingual B-12 tablets -- avoid anyting w/ sorbitol, mannitol,etc. as they are toxic to cats. The one I used is NO SHOT: http://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=3616

B/c you can't give it sub-linqually, some will be lost, so start w/ a lot -- 2 tabs a day. Do this for a week or 2 and see if things improve. If they DO, then chances are that he has some kind of malapsorption problem. The B12 is NOT curative, just diagnostic. You'll have to make major dietary changes, and in some cases meds are necessary (though best to avoid them if possible).


----------



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

Hill's Prescription Diet c/d Multicare Feline (our other cat had crystals issues a long time ago), and occasionally he sneak a couple mouthfulls of Taste of the Wild, Pacific Stream Canine, if the dog leaves any in the dish.


----------



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

hoofmaiden said:


> The kitty hasn't been vomiting -- any diarrhea? Smelly stool? Gas?


That's been the worst part about it, other than just getting very lethargic, hes got no other symptoms. No vomiting, no diarrhea. His feces is very tiny right now, but thats cause hes plugged up solid again. 

Just brought him back home from the vet a few minutes ago, still dopey from the sedatives from the xrays and he still ran downstairs to lick the floor. Specifically a dried rusty waterspot under the water heater this time. 

He always was a bit nuts, but I swear hes gone senile.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I knew someone who's cat eats litter d/t being anemic. I would have this checked out.

Leslie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Pica is more often a medical issue than psychological, so I would get another round of blood work before trying any treatments. You want to treat for the right thing. 

There are wheat, corn, newspaper and crystal type litters that you can try. The crystal litters don't clump and claim to be non-toxic if ingested.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Have you tried moving the litterbox to a carpeted room? Maybe he just likes licking it off the basement floor.


----------



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

This was the closest B12 I could find with the least amount of junk

http://www.webbernaturals.com/product_d ... 192&cat=19

The other ingredients were listed in other feline supplement products, so I'd have to determine they were safe. 

I crushed two tabs and mixed into a kitten formula. We'll see if he improves any from this. 

Currently we're giving him kittyvite vitamin paste, vet has him on lactulose and Laxatone. We're giving him a syringe of water every couple hours to try and rehydrate him as hes still quite dehydrated, and hes not drinking on his own. Hes still eating which is a good thing.

Not giving up on the lil guy.

Litter was switched from the pine based one to the newspaper pellet type called last weeks mews. Must say I really doubt he was eating the pine based one, but follow vets recommendations and switch again anyways.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

claudehopper said:


> This was the closest B12 I could find with the least amount of junk
> 
> http://www.webbernaturals.com/product_d ... 192&cat=19
> 
> The other ingredients were listed in other feline supplement products, so I'd have to determine they were safe.


Just as long as there is no sorbitol or mannitol or other -tol stuff.


> I crushed two tabs and mixed into a kitten formula. We'll see if he improves any from this.


Can't do that. It's already not going to be very available to him b/c he isn't going to let it dissolve under his tongue. You have to PILL him with it, on an empty stomach. Don't mix it into food.

Keep us posted! Did you join the IBD yahoo group?


----------



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

Wasn't improving any, took him to the vet on Saturday, just wanted to get an IV into him, expected to get him back a few hours later. They kept him until this afternoon when they called and said he was good to go home. They said he was eating great, soft and hard foods, good bowel movements. 
I got him home, looked way worse than when I dropped him off, lost a ton of weight in just a couple days, can barely walk on his own now. No interest in eating, or anything, looks like a dead cat, just flopped over on his side. At least when we dropped him off on saturday he was still active and running around, eating, just wasn't drinking. I'm guessing he was doing to well at home cause we were spiking his food with the vitamin supplements and giving him water and kitten formula by syringe every few hours. 

We're at a lost cause, going to talk to the vet tomorrow, find out why they thought he was ok. If I can't get a good answer as to whats going on I'll go to another vet I guess. I only hope hes got enough life in him to wait for another round of testing. A 4 year old cat that looks dead isn't exactly what i call ok, can't even stand up on his own. Maybe they confused him with another cat. I can't just accept "i don't know" as a diagnosis of whats wrong with him. 

Not much of an update, but thats all I got.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I would recommend a consultation at a veterinary school clinic if you're within a fairly reasonable distance to one. They usually have the latest equipment and a long list of specialists to call on. Here's a list:

http://www.aavmc.org/students_admission ... chools.htm


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi. I'm so sorry your cat is having problems. A friend recommended that you read this: 

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Conten ... C=0&A=1692


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

For different reasons one of my cats was displaying the same symptoms. Elizabeth mentione b-12 supplements, but I would go one step further; b-12 injections. Until you can solve the litter eating problem it's important to keep his vitamin levels up. If he's all backed up his nutrition absorbing abilities may be out of whack. The b-12 shots worked for me and bought enough time to solve the real problem. At first the vet gave them to Franklin but I eventually took over. It's not hard.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree re: B-12 injections. Much is lost when B-12 goes through the GI tract, esp. if the cat has malapsorption.

But I also think it is past time for a referral to either a vet school or a good referral practice. Your vet seems to have no clue -- find someone who does!!!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

hoofmaiden said:


> But I also think it is past time for a referral to either a vet school or a good referral practice. Your vet seems to have no clue -- find someone who does!!!


I agree. When my last vet indicated that the b-12 deficiency was the problem, rather than a symptom of the real problem, I switched vets. The new, cats only, vet found and fixed the real problem. Don't fall in love with your vet without cause. I hesitated switching because I really liked the old vet. She just didn;t have the experience....


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Getting a referral to a vet school or referral practice doesn't mean switching vets or that your vet doesn't know what he/she is doing. Vet schools/referral practices have vets with MORE schooling and MORE experience specifically for these difficult problems. If one's regular vet is stumped, ask for a referral -- but that doesn't mean ditching the vet for everything.


----------



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

University of Guelph about an hour from here, find out if its possible to get in there. He made it through the night , but he's in rough shape and trying to hide. I picked him up from a hiding spot and he was lying in his urine, so hes shutting down fast. He'd actually made the effort this morning however to move to the patio window to look out, so there is some life left in him. Hasn't eaten a thing since I brought him him yesterday afternoon. Gave him some kitten formula by syringe this morning as its loaded with vitamins and minerals, thats one thing he actually enjoys getting.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Guelph would be great. Just ask your vet for a referral -- vet schools usually require a referral from the person's regular vet. I do think you need to do this ASAP. Continuing to lose weight, etc. makes this time-dependant.


----------



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

So just had a meeting at the vets, going over his xrays, past treatments over the last couple months, etc. In the xrays, besides the stomach and intestines full of litter, the entire body cavity was grey, filled with fluid, compared to the first xray. And the heart was enlarged, with a large fluid build up around it. He's fairly certain its FIP, or congestive heart failure. We started treatment for congestive heart failure, and he gave him a B12 injection. If he doesn't respond to the treatment, then its FIP.
We talked about sending him to the university hospital, he said he had no problem doing it, but to take a second and consider the cost. Last one he send there cost the owner $6000 and the cat was only there 3 days, but he's seen bills $12,000-14,000. And if its FIP they can't do anything anyways. I'm running on credit cards as it is paying his bills, I have no idea where I would get $6000 let alone $12,000. I love him to death but I cannot risk my home and family for him. Its really a messed up world we live in where decisions are based on money.
So we're left with that, we'll go in once a week for a B12 shot, try and handle the fluid build up, and keep him as comfortable as we can for the remainder of his days. Maybe we can get one more good xmas with him. 
I want to thank everyone for their responses and wishes. We really appreciated the support. Best to you and yours.


----------



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, its been almost a month since i last updated, thought I'd drop a quick line. 

Couple days before xmas he completely wasted away to nothing, just bare bones, fur was rough and unkept. Urinating all over the floor, just hid in a dark corner in a spare bedroom. 
We took him into the vet for a B12, vet seen he was pretty much shut down, did nothing but growl the whole time he was on the table. Vet pretty much hinted that it was time to put him down. 

Well, we weren't completely convinced that he was ready, and it wasn't just our self preservation, he's only a 4yr old cat. A few minutes before we went to the vet, he actually ran down two flights of stairs to do his favorite licking of the basement walls. That told me that he still had life in him and he hadn't given up. A cat in pain wouldn't be moving at all.

The vet hesitantly agreed to admit him for 2 days, pump him with IV. Agreement was that was it, they were stopping treatment at that point as they felt it would be unfair to all of us. We would pick him up xmas eve, then boxing day, have to make a decision with him. So we picked him up Xmas eve, expecting the worse over the next few days. We wouldn't give up with him though, we syringed laxatone, kitten formula, vitamins, and water for days.

Long story short, he's sitting on my lap now, purring away.

He's eating great and on his own, putting on weight. Runs around playing with our German Shepherd and jumping on the counters. Right back to the way he used to be. 

We're still working out problems, he does excessive itching and has a few scabs from scratches. We take him in every 7 days for a B12, just because its not going to hurt him. I still give him lactulose everyday to keep his system lubricated. 

We had to switch his litter to silicone crystals as he still eats his litter. At least the crystals pass right through and don't clump up or swell inside, and he drinks a lot of water to compensate for any dehydration that could happen by eating the crystals. 

So for now, he's alive and well. We just have to keep him from getting plugged up with eating bad stuff again. Hopefully whatever the underlying cause is has gone into remission and doesn't pop up again for a long time. 

Happy New Years Everyone.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

That's WONDERFUL to hear! 

Be sure you are feeding him a VERY high-quality GRAIN-FREE CANNED food only. No kibble. Try EVO 95% meat formulas. That will help ensure that he's getting all his nutrients.

It still sounds like it might be IBD to me, so if I were you I would seriously consider a switch to a raw diet. If you're up for that, come over to the raw forum and we'll help you out.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Great.Googley.Moogley! WHAT A _JOURNEY_ you and your kitty have been on! :yikes I am so glad he has recovered. Literally snatched from the jaws of death at the last instant.
Awesome story!


----------



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

Bah, i think i spoke too soon, after I took that photo he started itching like crazy over the last few days. He's got two bald spots on his neck with cuts on his neck and head. His head is swollen now to the size of a softball. You can see in the photo the size his head swelled up to and the cuts on the sides and neck. So now treating this symptom with Dextabs. 










He's bathing like crazy and chewing on his feet as well, but other than that, he's running around the house like normal, just looks like he was run over by a truck.

When this all first started months ago, that was the first thing, chewing on his feet, and shaking them like something was stuck to them. Then it moved to eating litter and licking the floors. So maybe we're going in the right direction and just working its way back out.

As for the rawfood diet, we had our german shepherd on a raw food diet before trying to solve food allergies, was a lot of work. I'd imagine its not as much work with a cat, something we'll look into.

Hehehe, journey continues, but not going to give up on him as long as he doesn't give up, he's a trooper.


----------



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

Figured I should give an update. 
Claude had made a full recovery, running around the house, was are lap kitty again. Put on all the weight he lost and then some. Never would have known he was sick. 
About 3-4 weeks ago, our other cat, Daemon, developed heavy breathing problems, vet started treatment for fluid buildup, he died less than a week of the symptoms showing up, heart stopped while he was in my arms. No idea what caused it. 
Claude a week ago started hiding again, stopped eating and drinking. he spent a week at the vet where they kept him on IV. They sent him him last night as he was eating on his own, and he'd been there for so long it wasn't healthy mentally for recovery. This morning we awoke to him motionless, just barely breathing. He howled when we tried to move him. Vet said it was cause his spleen was so contracted from the shortage of white bloodcells. We had to put him down as keeping him alive would have only been for our benefit, he was suffering. Went downhill very very fast. 
So we don't know what happened, whether its something in the house, FIP, but we're done with cats now. We've had 4 die in the last few years at a young age.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. atback That is such an unusual situation and I wish I had answers for you. Perhaps it was something in the house? 

In the end, you did A LOT for all of them and that's all anyone could ever ask for. You did you best!


----------



## claudehopper (Dec 4, 2009)

My own opinion is Feline Leukemia as the first cat we lost 4 years ago was opened for exploratory cause he had a lump, and his insides were covered with cancer. They always play fight, used same litter boxed, groomed each other, same food dishes. Only one of the cats was tested for leukemia, and that was the second one, she came back negative, but died shortly after, postmortem test showed positive for FIP. Our remaining two cat showed negative for FIP. Our second last one Daemon got very bad gingivitis and started loosing teeth. The way they rapidly died, the symptoms, and how they died sure looks like the results of Feline Leukemia.

I'm clearing out the house right now of all our cat stuff. While tearing down the cat house I found the main pillar was made of a pressure treated 10' 4"x4", does anyone know what the long term exposure to arsenic symptoms are for cats? Last couple years none of the cats really used it, but it is in the middle of out living room. Its not really near where they eat. 

I also noticed in the basement where we used to have some minor flooding that there is mold forming on the baseboards and drywall. I haven't ever seen anyone ever say that mold was fatal to their cats. 

Other than that, I haven't really discovered anything. Its a long recovery, Claude was our lil man, we always knew it would be the hardest for us when he went.


----------

